# [ JavaScript ] - Gibt es eine #define anweisung unter javascript



## janosch (26. Januar 2005)

Moin!

Ich wolte mal fragen ob es eine #define anweisung wie unter c auch in javascript gibt bzw. so was änliches?

mfg janosch


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Januar 2005)

```
var bla='blubb';
```
ich bin mit c momentan nicht sehr vertraut(kommt aber in Kürze)..aber definieren kannst du Dinge nach oben genannter Methode.... das dürfte dem Nahe kommen, was #define (nach kurzer Google-Recherche) macht.

Zu beachten ist dabei, dass es in JS(abgesehen von einigen vordefinierten) keine Konstanten gibt... du kannst also nur Variablen deklarieren.... welche halt variabel sind.


----------



## hela (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

   m.E. ist _*#define ...*_ eine Preprozessoranweisung des C-Compilers und in JavaScript gibt es so etwas nicht. Aber es gibt in JavaScript Variablendefinitionen: Einzelheiten siehe Svens Beispiel, Datics Beispiel in deinem vorigen Thread und SelfHTML.


----------



## H4rv3y (5. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich habe ein, ich will sagen, ähnliches Problem. Allerdings geht es mir darum einen konstanten Wert in einer Struktur zuspeichern, den man weder von "außen"(public) noch von "innen"(private) ändern kann, aber von außen wie eine Variable lesebar ist. Im speziellen, geht es darum einer "Klasse" einen Namen zugeben, der nicht verändert werden kann. Das ganze über eine Methode zu lösen (siehe erster Code), hab ich schon versucht, das Problem hier bei ist, dass die Ausführung des Javascriptcodes stoppt , wenn die Methode in dem angegebenen Objekt nicht gefunden wird.


```
function meineKlasse(){
   this.Klassenname = function(){return "meineKlasse";};
}
```

Was ich gerne hätte, wäre das folgende:


```
function meineKlasse(){
   this.Klassenname = "meineKlasse";
}
```

Also eine Konstante (Variable ohne Schreibzugriff), aber mit dem Lesezugriff wie auf eine "Public-Variable" in einer Struktur. Gibt es so etwas überhaupt in Javascript?

Schon mal im Vorraus, vielen Dank für die Antworten,

Gruß H4rv3y


----------



## CPoly (5. Juni 2013)

Mach dafür ein eigenes Thema auf. Das hier ist Achteinhalb (8,5) Jahre alt. Außerdem hat dein Problem doch überhaupt nichts mit #define zu tun.


----------

